# What is this dance move called ?



## bubusam13 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi guyz, what is this dance move called where the performer slides his hand as if there is a wall or a mirror before him? You getting me right ?


----------



## hsr (Apr 9, 2012)

*photo-bugs.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/bananahuge.gif

like this one?


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2012)

Dancing Banana.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 9, 2012)

Spoiler






_hsr said:


> *photo-bugs.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/bananahuge.gif
> 
> like this one?


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 9, 2012)

no... not like that...


----------



## hsr (Apr 9, 2012)

*i456.photobucket.com/albums/qq288/Ghost-Clan/Brian-GIF-PeanutButterJelly.gif
oh you mean this?


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 9, 2012)

no man no////  

Will explain elaborately after reaching home from office... ta ta... bananas


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 9, 2012)

*img843.imageshack.us/img843/6218/aebouefrognmm541.gif


----------



## Raaabo (Apr 9, 2012)

I think it's called mime dancing, the robot, the invisible wall, all of it stems from mimes.

*weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/mime-invisible-wall.gif

The runner is way better at miming than the mime in this gif lol


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2012)

yea. Mr. Mime was a Pokémon too.

*cdn.bulbagarden.net/media/upload/thumb/e/ec/122Mr._Mime.png/200px-122Mr._Mime.png


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 9, 2012)

This ?
*www.desigifs.com/sites/default/files/Gola-new.gif


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 9, 2012)

*You got served*

*media.tumblr.com/tumblr_leey34J44I1qa5tpw.gif


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 9, 2012)

or this?


Spoiler



*www.desigifs.com/sites/default/files/chiru_style10_0.gif


*www.desigifs.com/sites/default/files/348ki34.gif


----------



## hsr (Apr 9, 2012)

*itmademyday.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/7fef5e2e-248e-4089-be3e-47b6ff3c29c4.gif
I think he meant this


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 9, 2012)

add this thread link to epic lolz.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 9, 2012)

Phew i finnaly found it after a huge search.

*Happy to help*
*This one*


Spoiler



*i39.tinypic.com/2qn4kxt.gif


*Or this one for sure*


Spoiler



*i44.tinypic.com/dc4hnk.gif



Did you ask about me



Spoiler



*i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk84/mohit_tiwari/shahrukh115.jpg 



See hes acting like a mime
*i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff120/girly-girl-graphics/animation/1615-02-21-2012.gif

Please *STICKY* This thread


----------



## braindead (Apr 9, 2012)

*assets0.ordienetworks.com/images/GifGuide/dancing/300sw047yusw9.gif


----------



## abhidev (Apr 9, 2012)

....


----------



## theserpent (Apr 9, 2012)

Seriously this is the EPIC Fun time after that dragon slayer told *Raaabo* is some guy from RODIES   

*i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy253/blue-nightingale/Funny%20Gifs/1326467528216-animated_laughing_chimp.gif


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 9, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> I think it's called mime dancing, the robot, the invisible wall, all of it stems from mimes.
> 
> *weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/mime-invisible-wall.gif
> 
> The runner is way better at miming than the mime in this gif lol



Yup this is what I was searching for. Thanku Raaabo


----------



## theserpent (Apr 9, 2012)

Now no more fun


----------



## braindead (Apr 9, 2012)

too bad


----------



## Krishna (Apr 9, 2012)

Lolz........


----------



## theserpent (Apr 9, 2012)

Seriously wish the trolls contd


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 9, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Now no more fun



Why not? You can continue. Now you know which move I was talking about, you can put some better pic or videos.


----------



## hsr (Apr 9, 2012)

*chzgifs.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/funny-gifs-motorcycle-trick-fail.gif
This thread is officially off topic


----------



## Vyom (Apr 10, 2012)

*media.comicvine.com/uploads/8/84209/2043007-1143445_godzilla_facepalm_godzilla_facepalm_face_palm_epic_fail_demotivational_poster_1245384435_super.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Apr 10, 2012)

Vyom said:


> *media.comicvine.com/uploads/8/84209/2043007-1143445_godzilla_facepalm_godzilla_facepalm_face_palm_epic_fail_demotivational_poster_1245384435_super.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Apr 10, 2012)

i know its too late... here goes one

*home.trbailey.net/home/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/dancing.gif


----------



## Anorion (Apr 10, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/tPQ0W.jpg



bubusam13 said:


> no man no////



priceless


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 10, 2012)

*gifr.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/funny-dance.gif


----------



## RCuber (Apr 10, 2012)

LOL , I knew this was gonna happen after seeing the first reply.. I was checking this thread at office.. and had to stop reading this thread after Post#6, cause I couldn't control the laughter at office. This is one of the epic threads in here... !!! keep it coming!!

EDIT: ROFL at Batman!!1


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 10, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Hi guyz, what is this dance move called where the performer slides his hand as if *there is a wall or a mirror before* him? You getting me right ?


All of you are wrong, it's this one:

*images.dailydawdle.com/dancing-the-mirror-fail.gif


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 10, 2012)

^^


----------



## abhidev (Apr 11, 2012)

.....


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

MODS please start Best Thread of the month Awards in TDF! And give it to this thread


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 11, 2012)

ico said:


> yea. Mr. Mime was a Pokémon too.
> 
> *cdn.bulbagarden.net/media/upload/thumb/e/ec/122Mr._Mime.png/200px-122Mr._Mime.png



You forgot Mime Jr.
*cdn.bulbagarden.net/media/upload/thumb/3/37/439Mime_Jr.png/120px-439Mime_Jr.png


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 11, 2012)

It called Mime.


----------



## mrintech (Apr 11, 2012)

*25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0dpm5lITw1rqfhi2o1_400.gif


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Vyom said:


> *media.comicvine.com/uploads/8/84209/2043007-1143445_godzilla_facepalm_godzilla_facepalm_face_palm_epic_fail_demotivational_poster_1245384435_super.jpg





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/QnBiA.gif


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

I cant stop laughing


----------



## abhidev (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 11, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> It called Mime.



Thank you. Happy to find someone who is serious about the thread.


----------



## mrintech (Apr 11, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Thank you. Happy to find someone who is serious about the thread.



*mitadmissions.org/images/mit-blogs/why_so_serious_cat-12947.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2012)

^^ Mr. Intech is back!!!



Spoiler



*static.fjcdn.com/large/pictures/70/db/70db4f_1091984.jpg
Problem Mrinmay?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

mrintech said:


> *mitadmissions.org/images/mit-blogs/why_so_serious_cat-12947.jpg



 this thread is getting funnier

*www.heathersanimations.com/dance1/dance1a.gif

*www.heathersanimations.com/dance1/green_haired_girl.gif

*www.heathersanimations.com/pokemon/520.gif more more more

*www.heathersanimations.com/pokemon/ani7.gif


----------



## mrintech (Apr 11, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> this thread is getting funnier
> 
> *www.heathersanimations.com/dance1/dance1a.gif
> 
> ...


can't see any of your pictures 


Liverpool_fan said:


> ^^ Mr. Intech is back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anorion (Apr 11, 2012)

#32 has hidden double facepalm

*blogfiles.wfmu.org/KF/2011/10/12/hand_dance.gif


----------



## mrintech (Apr 11, 2012)

*avatars.postiton.net/avatars/Angry-PC-User.gif


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 11, 2012)

buahahahaha...awesome thread...mods never lock this thread...this is sheer EPICNESS!!


----------



## Vyom (Apr 11, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Thank you. Happy to find someone who is serious about the thread.



Hey!!! 
I am serious about this thread too!! 

That's why....

*images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20101117164221/uncyclopedia/images/9/96/Dance78.gif

So, which dance move is that ^^


----------



## braindead (Apr 11, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Thank you. Happy to find someone who is serious about the thread.





Spoiler



*i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r574/bubusumsum/18306653.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Hey!!!
> I am serious about this thread too!!
> 
> That's why....
> ...



*i.imgur.com/Y47DJ.gif


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 12, 2012)

braindead said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r574/bubusumsum/18306653.jpg



Because I am learning to dance

*www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joystuff/joystuffimages/jumpingstevesilo.gif


----------



## hsr (Apr 12, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^^ Mr. Intech is back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





serpent16 said:


> this thread is getting funnier
> 
> *www.heathersanimations.com/dance1/dance1a.gif
> 
> ...



You sirs, are fail !


*chzgifs.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/b7acd5d5-80c7-4ca5-a404-0ade0bbf8098.gif

*theuniblog.evilspacerobot.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/tumblr_lwcvlhx71A1qg39ewo1_500.gif

Yes, a cat and a duck, take it home !


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 12, 2012)

*imgf.tw/104482092.gif


----------



## hsr (Apr 12, 2012)

here some more of them steps :

*www.123mycodes.com/funny-dance/62.gif
*shechive.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/8xkcx.gif?w=200&h=150
*data.whicdn.com/images/15585501/dance_large.gif
*static.themetapicture.com/media/funny-gif-hot-girl-dancing.gif
*shechive.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/p1zqu.gif
*www.tofslie.com/hey/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/1iegqe.gif
*shechive.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/rzkbz.gif
*shechive.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/vuk2m.gif?w=355&h=200


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 12, 2012)

*i47.tinypic.com/4tpxkw.gif

*i46.tinypic.com/900z1w.gif

*i46.tinypic.com/2hz1x79.gif

*i46.tinypic.com/2pq2v6r.gif


----------



## mrintech (Apr 12, 2012)

*i39.tinypic.com/hu3c05.gif


----------



## hsr (Apr 12, 2012)

mrintech said:


> *i39.tinypic.com/hu3c05.gif



^^
*files.sharenator.com/129167590785319668_Epic_GIFS_4-s400x300-58353-external.gif


and the people looking at the posts are like:
*i60.servimg.com/u/f60/15/80/49/38/super_10.gif



gopi_vbboy said:


> *i46.tinypic.com/2pq2v6r.gif



lol owned


----------



## mrintech (Apr 12, 2012)

_hsr said:


> ^^
> *files.sharenator.com/129167590785319668_Epic_GIFS_4-s400x300-58353.gif


----------



## hsr (Apr 12, 2012)

Water balloon facepalm when facepalm isn't enough...


----------



## mrintech (Apr 12, 2012)

_hsr said:


> Water balloon facepalm when facepalm isn't enough...


----------



## abhidev (Jun 30, 2012)

reviving this thread again 

*gifs.gifbin.com/20030430yu.gif


----------



## Neuron (Jun 30, 2012)

mods(when a dead thread comes to life):*i.imgur.com/RqVvW.gif


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 30, 2012)

abhidev said:


> reviving this thread again




*lh4.ggpht.com/_nkEkeFpDFGw/StA53my5BkI/AAAAAAAAAYQ/aYIEC5QxHU0/s400/brahmi_kummu.png


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Neuron said:


> mods(when a dead thread comes to life):*i.imgur.com/RqVvW.gif


----------



## RCuber (Jun 30, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> *lh4.ggpht.com/_nkEkeFpDFGw/StA53my5BkI/AAAAAAAAAYQ/aYIEC5QxHU0/s400/brahmi_kummu.png



 5char


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 30, 2012)

Neuron said:


> mods(when a dead thread comes to life):*i.imgur.com/RqVvW.gif



ture, and after a few days, they will say offtopic and close the thread


----------



## mrintech (Jun 30, 2012)

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-yyl6bnTMZP8/TqPVojr4c2I/AAAAAAAAe9E/fPAYgcdv7NQ/Lol.-A-funny-dance-of-two-dogs-%25281.1-Mo%2529-.gif

*chzgifs.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/funny-gifs-lol-dance.gif


----------



## Faun (Jun 30, 2012)

mrintech said:


> *lh6.googleusercontent.com/-yyl6bnTMZP8/TqPVojr4c2I/AAAAAAAAe9E/fPAYgcdv7NQ/Lol.-A-funny-dance-of-two-dogs-%25281.1-Mo%2529-.gif



This makes me sad


----------



## mrintech (Jun 30, 2012)

Faun said:


> This makes me sad



Me too


----------



## abhidev (Jun 30, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> *lh4.ggpht.com/_nkEkeFpDFGw/StA53my5BkI/AAAAAAAAAYQ/aYIEC5QxHU0/s400/brahmi_kummu.png



*gifs.gifbin.com/112010/1290603068_crazy-brazilian-murderer-interview.gif



*i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd50/lcdlove/dancing.gif



Spoiler



*www.stripers247.com/images/twisting-girl.gif


----------

